# Second Sober Thought



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey I'm Jeff form this band called second sober thought. We are just 2 right now, and me and the other band member are former members of a band called No Renewal. We are experimenting with sounds and genres right now. We have a couple tracks up that are experimenting with psychedelica. If you wanna check us out here's our myspace url.

http://www.myspace.com/norenewal

enjoy.


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

We changed the url to :

http://www.myspace.com/secondsoberthought

And we got acoustic songs up now aswell as experimental songs.

:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Keep up the good work man.


----------

